# range rough in



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bring wire up through floor and install a surface mount range receptacle. Done. 
Dryers are double gang box at 48" to top of box.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Bring wire up through floor and install a surface mount range receptacle. Done.
> Dryers are double gang box at 48" to top of box.


Surface range boxes are getting made so cheap assed now they seem to me to be asking to catch fire. Why must we be saddled with crappy choices only, I would willingly pay ten dollars more if they made a good sturdy one, but nobody does. That teeny tab that fits into the slot on the lug is a joke, and the cheap ass chinese metal it's made of bends out of shape with almost no torque applied. I used to have no problem with surface mount range or dryer receptacles, but they are crappola nowadays.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Seems all the dryers I've wired up have the 4" vent coming out the back center holding the dryer off the wall. So the outlet is either right or left of centerline.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Oos, I meant range.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Oos, I meant range.


I do as others and use surface mount range outlets.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Surface mount up here in snow country there's always a stub up for the gas line so space for us is never really an issue nothing can be pushed back up against the wall here. As an aside I agree with Mac and I would expound on that almost everything seems to be trash can't tell you how many times in the last 2 to or3 years I've opened up boxes taken out ground faults and they're bad. Had a customer supplied light Saturday actually two of them the trimmer was located inside of the canopy so you have to remove the light fixture exterior fixtures to adjust the trimmer who make something like that rant over


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

New work metal 4 11/16 with bracket and mudring in wall set to one side or the other.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

So far I've had no problem with electric ranges. The area behind the drawer
has always been clear and did not interfere with receptacle/cord end. 
Gas stoves are another matter. 
P&L

Edit: shoulda said: gas-electric hybrids are another matter.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> So far I've had no problem with electric ranges. The area behind the drawer
> has always been clear and did not interfere with receptacle/cord end.
> Gas stoves are another matter.
> P&L
> ...


 When I do a rough-in for those whith out specs I usually miss.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I normally mount a 2 gang on the bottom plate but I know what you mean the drawers go all the way back or the 2 oven models have a solid back and can be a real bitch. I just get my inspection and let the GC bash it back into the wall....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of the standard one we see have a clear area if you mount the box about 2" from the floor.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The offending model with the middle section taking up all the room normally reserved for receptacle outlets is GE ones with the bread warmers where the bottom drawer used to be. Trendy.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

In Canada we have a max height code for the range plug. Max 5" from center. (26-744(4)(6) )

Receptacles end up behind the drawer, no prob for clearance.

Is there not a code the same in the NEC?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

eddy current said:


> In Canada we have a max height code for the range plug. Max 5" from center. (26-744(4)(6) )
> 
> Receptacles end up behind the drawer, no prob for clearance.
> 
> Is there not a code the same in the NEC?


Even at 130mm to center, as per OESC/CEC, some of the hybrid 
electric/gas ranges WILL interfere with receptacle/cord end if it's
located at the center of the range space. This may, or may not,
apply to gas only ranges. Not sure. 
P&L


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Stub the wire out and use a range receptacle or use a 4 11/16 box and raised cover (the latter is my preference.)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Every range Iv done is a floor mounted receptacle. I never come through the wall.


----------



## trebgge68 (Jul 16, 2010)

The one builder I work for and I came up with an idea we have been using for several years and every inspector that has looked at it for us has never red flagged it. Most of this builders kitchens (at least the range location)are on inside walls. So what we will do is after the kitchen is laid out we will pick one of the stud bays closest to center of the range location and head the bay off at about 16" off the floor. This makes roughly a 16" x 16" recess in the wall. I will bring the wire up inside the this recess, after drywall is installed and finished (we even got the drywaller to finish this recess) I will mount a surface mount outlet on one of the stud sides. This also allows an area for the cord to coil up and get the range back to the wall, and less fighting to get the drawer to slide.

The few that end up on outside walls the seal and insulate well enough that there is no draft.


----------



## trebgge68 (Jul 16, 2010)

I should clarify that the ones that end up on the outside wall is usually a 2"x 4" box that is covered on the backside with plywood and the set in the bay so the insulators can insulate behind it. This builder uses only 2"x 6" exterior walls so there is insulation behind box insert.

The idea for this came from seeing the "Dryer Boxes" that are used getting the dryer vent into the wall and eliminating a 90 degree bend to bring the vent out of the wall.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been quite some time scince i hav seen a stove(range) that didnt have at least enough space in the back, bottom to accommodate the cord, 1' or below.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trebgge68 said:


> I should clarify that the ones that end up on the outside wall is usually a 2"x 4" box that is covered on the backside with plywood and the set in the bay so the insulators can insulate behind it. This builder uses only 2"x 6" exterior walls so there is insulation behind box insert.
> 
> The idea for this came from seeing the "Dryer Boxes" that are used getting the dryer vent into the wall and eliminating a 90 degree bend to bring the vent out of the wall.


How does a dryer box eliminate an elbow?


----------



## trebgge68 (Jul 16, 2010)

Most of the installations that the HVAC guys do that I have seen would stub the 4" hard pipe straight into the box, leaving about 6" to attach the flex hose to. The inspectors around here count each 90 and the length of pipe and will check it against the dryer spec sheet to make sure of the pipe allowance. So there would be no 90 to turn it out of the drywall. The builder always tries to keep everything concealed in the walls.


----------

